# Thinking about pulling the trigger on this 280...



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

The tank is on ebay, a gorgeous 280 gallon about 40 miles from me. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170388536071&_trkparms=tab=Watching
If I do get it I'm going to go with this background:
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-91943544227699_2071_3208963
And aquascaping similiar to Mel_cp6's in this thread:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=201515

This tank would be gorgeous set up with a colony of fronts, am I right?

The footprint of the tank is 72x30x30. How many Fronts could I house in this aquarium? 
Also, does anyone have any suggestions on filtration for such a large tank? 
Anyone want to help me with water changes if I get it? lol.

Give me some thoughts and feelings folks.

Thanks, 
Brandon


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

That is an awesome find!!! It would definitely be great for fronts. For large tanks like that a sump wet/dry is usally the way to go.. They can accomodate much more volume than canisters and you get great aeration.

I am not very knowledgable on keeping fronts though so I will leave the numbers game to one of the experts.

The background and decor idea rocks too. If you get it, I can't wait to see it with the fish. Going to do some blueish deep water lighting?


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

MalawiLover said:


> That is an awesome find!!! It would definitely be great for fronts. For large tanks like that a sump wet/dry is usally the way to go.. They can accomodate much more volume than canisters and you get great aeration.
> 
> I am not very knowledgable on keeping fronts though so I will leave the numbers game to one of the experts.
> 
> The background and decor idea rocks too. If you get it, I can't wait to see it with the fish. Going to do some blueish deep water lighting?


I think a big sump would be ideal, as it was a marine tank and I believe it has dual side overflows, maybe it has holes drilled/bulkheads as well. I've asked the seller on ebay, but haven't gotten a reply yet. 

Maybe bidding won't get ridiculous on it. Yes some blue deep water lighting would be awesome with that setup, and keep the fronts stress free! I'm diggin the natural low light look, so we'll see. It's all just a plan right now, I hope the bidding stays low and I can sweet talk my better half into letting me get the 280- It's a huge tank.


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

That setup is going to rock! You could keep a ~12 group of fronts in that quite happily in that :drooling:

From the ebay picture it def. looks to be pre-drilled w/overflow boxes - I've got the same thing on my 180 and setting up a sump was really easy. A tip for the overflow boxes, rather than building a standpipe for them, just stuff them with bio-balls and top it off with filter wool - it creates a perfectly quiet overflow, and acts as an excellent wet/dry filter to maximise your filtration :thumb:



MalawiLover said:


> Going to do some blueish deep water lighting?


Does anyone have any advice on how to achieve that look? I'm trying to emulate something simmilar on my 180 - I'm currently using a 4ft dual T8 with an actinic and a 10,000k, it's not overly bright and does give a nice blue hue but it's not quite the look I really want..


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Interesting I didn't realize adding 6 inches width and 6 inches height added 100 gallons.

Learn something everyday I reckon.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Even if the 280 doesn't pan out, I may get a 180 wide and do the same setup.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thats an awesome tank specially for that price.
if your house can accomodate that massive tank, you should definitely
get it. the only down side is the height, its going to be difficult to vacuum the sand.
but then again, the cyphos are great at sifting sand by themselves.

i would prefer to go with an 8 foot tank but you cant beat that price.
That tank will look great with a colony of cyphos, that background 
and specially that rockwork. lol.

does it come with a matching canopy?


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

> Interesting I didn't realize adding 6 inches width and 6 inches height added 100 gallons.
> 
> Learn something everyday I reckon.


im guessing a 180 is 72x24x24. it did add 6" on width and height but 
you have to do calculation differently. you have to calculate twice. 
one at the 6" width (6x24x72/231= 44.9g) and one at the 6" height (6x30x72= 56.1g)
so it actually added 101gl. hope that clear things up for you.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

mel_cp6 said:


> thats an awesome tank specially for that price.
> if your house can accomodate that massive tank, you should definitely
> get it. the only down side is the height, its going to be difficult to vacuum the sand.
> but then again, the cyphos are great at sifting sand by themselves.
> ...


No canopy.  but like you said, smoking deal, so I guess we'll see.

Your rock work looks gorgeous btw.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Back up plan- 240 wide from a website I found. It's 72x30x25. Rather nice as well, just a bigger hit in the pocketbook.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

BigFish77 said:


> :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


Which one ya droolin' over BigFish77?


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Either is nice, if everything is proper order with the e-bay item that would be great. I have a 60L X 24W X 30H, about 180 gallon tank. That width would make it a great tank for anything that gets some size.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

mel_cp6 said:


> > Interesting I didn't realize adding 6 inches width and 6 inches height added 100 gallons.
> >
> > Learn something everyday I reckon.
> 
> ...


 I was never confused. I just did not realize adding 6" both ways added 100 gallons until I looked at the tank and did the math.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

> I was never confused. I just did not realize adding 6" both ways added 100 gallons until I looked at the tank and did the math.


my bad, i apologize.

bkeen. the auction ended. did you end up getting it?


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

> I was never confused. I just did not realize adding 6" both ways added 100 gallons until I looked at the tank and did the math.


my bad, i apologize.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

mel_cp6 said:


> > I was never confused. I just did not realize adding 6" both ways added 100 gallons until I looked at the tank and did the math.
> 
> 
> my bad, i apologize.
> ...


Negative.  I missed it. Anyways I think the better half likes the other tank anyways. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

IMO, you shouldn't have posted the auction until it was over, you might have interested more people into how good a deal it was. If you do get the other tank bonus, please post some set-up pics sure it will turn out great.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Bkeen said:


> mel_cp6 said:
> 
> 
> > > I was never confused. I just did not realize adding 6" both ways added 100 gallons until I looked at the tank and did the math.
> ...


 Oh well I think you would be better off with the longer tank you posted form glass cages. They have pretty good prices as well.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

BigFish77 said:


> IMO, you shouldn't have posted the auction until it was over, you might have interested more people into how good a deal it was. If you do get the other tank bonus, please post some set-up pics sure it will turn out great.


 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

eddy said:


> BigFish77 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, you shouldn't have posted the auction until it was over, you might have interested more people into how good a deal it was. If you do get the other tank bonus, please post some set-up pics sure it will turn out great.
> ...


So, as long as a member got it.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

New addition to the game plan- I like this setup with the 3d for a clean install, seemingly good water circulation, and filtration. I'll probably use two eheim canisters or a sump.

http://www.gillsnfins.ca/3d_install.php

However I have three issues with this:

1)Will the media in the center of the part behind the BG be sufficient mechanical/biological filtration when used in combination with the canisters?

2) will water circulation be a problem?

3)If I did go with the setup as pictured (adding a second canister filter) would aeration be an issue? If so would a couple of airstones behind the background sufficiently oxygenate the water?

Thanks in advance!
Brandon :fish:


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

I think those back-rounds are great. The only issue I would have is current in the tank. Seems to me that you will be at the mercy of your canister filter for in tank circulation and as well as surface agitation. I would think that air stones in the back would be a good idea, but I would worry about getting to the back of the tank for cleaning.

I am wondering if you could use the slim-line of their background and put the back corners on a diagonal just large enough to put in a heater and intake for a canister. That way your heaters and intake / out-put are in the corners and you wouldn't need the extra filter behind the background. I looked and some of the deluxe models come out 11 inches from the back of the tank, while the slim is less then an inch. I would hate to loose all that space even if the BG were that nice. Just my cents. I have a plain black background and am fine with that right now. LOL!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

BigFish77 said:


> I think those back-rounds are great. The only issue I would have is current in the tank. Seems to me that you will be at the mercy of your canister filter for in tank circulation and as well as surface agitation. I would think that air stones in the back would be a good idea, but I would worry about getting to the back of the tank for cleaning.
> 
> I am wondering if you could use the slim-line of their background and put the back corners on a diagonal just large enough to put in a heater and intake for a canister. That way your heaters and intake / out-put are in the corners and you wouldn't need the extra filter behind the background. I looked and some of the deluxe models come out 11 inches from the back of the tank, while the slim is less then an inch. I would hate to loose all that space even if the BG were that nice. Just my cents. I have a plain black background and am fine with that right now. LOL!


Yeah, I kind of have my heart set on the 3d bg though and the tang BG's furthest part only reaches 8 inches, which shouldn't be an issue in a 30" (front to back) tank. The link shows a pump with outlets coming out of the background, which I'd imagine create sufficient current.  Thanks for the input BigFish77

Tell me that's not gorgeous and clean.


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

I know it looks great and so smooth. LOL, if/when i ever up-grade it will have to be a huge tank and i'd almost say 100% that i would do somee sort of BG like that. i like the brown, but with fronts the grey might really make the blue pop, but its all about what type of substrate color you'd do. brown could match most sand easily, while grey you might need to plan out better. let me know if you order how much shipping comes out to be, i'd be interested to see how that type item ships.


----------



## dww-law (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is what it would look like with the fronts and that background. 6th picture down on the string:

http://www.cyphos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23214


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thats a very nice tank.
what kind of lighting are you using.
i think the one bkeen posted is aquaterra canyon rock and yours is the tanganyika rock.
very similar but i like the tang rock better.

i just bought myself the canyon rock for my 75g. i got it for $95cnd.
too bad the seller didnt have the tang rock.

again very nice tank and luv the kits.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

dww-law said:


> Here is what it would look like with the fronts and that background. 6th picture down on the string:
> 
> http://www.cyphos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23214


Sick tank. Absolutely gorgeous. It further reinforces my desire to have such a setup. :thumb:


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

mel_cp6 said:


> thats a very nice tank.
> what kind of lighting are you using.
> i think the one bkeen posted is aquaterra canyon rock and yours is the tanganyika rock.
> very similar but i like the tang rock better.
> ...


IIRC that pic I put up is the Tang rock as well. not the Aquaterra. Either way you guys get the gist of what I want. Great tank huh?


----------



## Bloopsslarl (Oct 4, 2009)

Well im playing topo with my friends, and i also use...

kazuya
Jin
Devil jinnot so much but im using him
Heihachi

as you can see im using only the mishima zaibatsu blood line loleven though jin name isnt mishima is kazama but it has the mishima blood line...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bloopsslarl said:


> Well im playing topo with my friends, and i also use...
> 
> kazuya
> Jin
> ...


Huh? :?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

So, did you end up with a monster tanK?

Looking forward to seeing it with that background.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Razzo said:


> So, did you end up with a monster tanK?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it with that background.


Not yet, when the ebay one fell through I got sidetracked and the project got placed on the back burner...


----------

